# Installing Bypass Oil Filter??



## cthlc513 (Jun 20, 2012)

I heard about bypass oil filters and how they allow the driver to greatly extend oil change intervals. I have a 2003 Jetta 2.0 with 138k miles on it. I was thinking about installing a bypass oil filter on it, but I wanted some advice from people who have these units installed. I tried asking a few mechanics, but they all seem pretty clueless and were unable to give me any advice. I had a few questions about these filters:

1) On VWs, is there a risk that the filter will cause engine damage due to the filter restricting oil flow to the engine?

2) I normally change my oil every 8k miles (full synthetic). With a bypass oil filter on my 2.0 jetta, what type of extended interval could I do? Would I be able to do 40k miles or is that pushing it too far?

3) So far, the 2 brands I heard of are Amsoil and Kleenoil. I'm sure there are more out there. What brand would you recommend?

4) Is installing it a good idea or not?

5) Roughly how much do the replacement filters cost for the bypass unit?

6) Anything else I should know about these units?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dlm6681 (Jan 31, 2004)

Don't know much about putting one on a VW, but know about some on the Ford 6.0 diesel. I'll try to answer best I can.



cthlc513 said:


> *1) On VWs, is there a risk that the filter will cause engine damage due to the filter restricting oil flow to the engine?*
> 
> Oil flow normally is not restricted because they are bypass filters, meaning it is only filtering a portion of the oil as it flows through the engine and system. You will have to add more oil to the system to cover for the extra capacity (depends on what size filter).
> 
> ...


If you get this done, let me know how it turns out and what the damage to your wallet was. I drive between 25k and 30k a year and have thought about doing this, but my Ford 6.0 just sucks my wallet dry.


----------



## cthlc513 (Jun 20, 2012)

dlm6681 said:


> Don't know much about putting one on a VW, but know about some on the Ford 6.0 diesel. I'll try to answer best I can.
> 
> If you get this done, let me know how it turns out and what the damage to your wallet was. I drive between 25k and 30k a year and have thought about doing this, but my Ford 6.0 just sucks my wallet dry.


Just one thing I want to add, my car uses standard gas, no diesel or turbo charger involved here.


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

Never heard of installing these on a gas engine before. Semi's yes. If you want to extend you oil drain interval, run Schaeffer's Full Syn Oil. I would run 10k mile oil drain intervals with an na 2.0L without thinking about it. My have an account with them. Run Schaeffer lubricants and additives in everything I've owned since my first snowmobile when I was 15. Its really the best stuff out there.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humb1e (Jan 19, 2012)

One guy I know has two Buick's with 3800 series v6 in em with over 300k on both and he's been doing 20k mile drain intervals since they were a couple years old! Of course its important to keep your filter clean so he was change them twice each interval. My mom was running 10k mile drain intervals on her v6 fusion and the last oil analysis kit my dad sent in said to extend 1k miles and test again!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolaa (Sep 4, 2013)

One benefit would be adding about 1 additional quart of oil to your sump. That by it self is good. However the more hose you have to push the oil through the lower the oil pressure actually reaching the bearings. While this filter will remove particles it will not remove moisture and fuel contamination in the oil which just accumulates over time. You oil will breakdown and sheer regardless of what filter you use so I don't think anything more than 15k miles would be wise. 

I think you can spend the $300 in other places to make your engine last longer. 

Consider using the largest and best Mann filter you you can buy along with a good synthetic oil. I used the Mann 950/4 on my 1.8t and sent my oil out for analysis to Blackstone labs. They reported that the filtration level for that filter was superior.


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

In my years of following Subaru enthusiast forums (about 17 years) I've seen many, many inquiries about bypass filters and only one or two people that have actually gone through with it because there's not much room in Subaru's to fit one. 

There is a Legacy turbo owner at Legacygt.com that installed one and runs 15,000 mile intervals on Amsoil Signature Series oil. Subaru and Amsoil both recommend 3,750 mile oil change intervals for that car due to oil banjo bolt screen clogging issues. No way would I do 40k intervals in a Jetta though. IMO, it's only worth it if you plan to keep the car for many more years. The unit itself is about $300 and then you have to find someone to install it if you can't do it yourself.

Here's the Legacy thread if you're interested:
http://legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/get-your-oil-filtration-down-2-microns-81741.html

Wouldn't a Jetta have even less room in the engine bay than a Legacy? You would likely be able to extend your interval (10-15 _guesstimate_) without a bypass by running Amsoil EFM Full SAPS 5W-40 (or another oil with the same or higher calcium and TBN), but I would do a couple of used oil analyses with TBN to determine a safe interval. Amsoil sells oil sample pumps to allow you to take a sample for analysis without changing the oil. 

After all of that, it might just be easier to stick with 8k mile intervals unless you plan to keep the car another 150-200k miles. 

-Dennis


----------



## cthlc513 (Jun 20, 2012)

Toolaa said:


> One benefit would be adding about 1 additional quart of oil to your sump. That by it self is good. However the more hose you have to push the oil through the lower the oil pressure actually reaching the bearings. While this filter will remove particles it will not remove moisture and fuel contamination in the oil which just accumulates over time. You oil will breakdown and sheer regardless of what filter you use so I don't think anything more than 15k miles would be wise.
> 
> I think you can spend the $300 in other places to make your engine last longer.
> 
> Consider using the largest and best Mann filter you you can buy along with a good synthetic oil. I used the Mann 950/4 on my 1.8t and sent my oil out for analysis to Blackstone labs. They reported that the filtration level for that filter was superior.


Well on the amsoil website they said that the filter removes moisture buildup as well in the oil. What are your recommendations to spending the $300 to make the engine last longer? Is Mann the best filter brand for VW? Or are there any better filters out there? How are the Mobil 1 extended life filters?



Dennis M said:


> In my years of following Subaru enthusiast forums (about 17 years) I've seen many, many inquiries about bypass filters and only one or two people that have actually gone through with it because there's not much room in Subaru's to fit one.
> 
> There is a Legacy turbo owner at Legacygt.com that installed one and runs 15,000 mile intervals on Amsoil Signature Series oil. Subaru and Amsoil both recommend 3,750 mile oil change intervals for that car due to oil banjo bolt screen clogging issues. No way would I do 40k intervals in a Jetta though. IMO, it's only worth it if you plan to keep the car for many more years. The unit itself is about $300 and then you have to find someone to install it if you can't do it yourself.
> 
> ...


The unit I"m looking at is a little over $200. I plan to keep the car until it is finally finished for good (whenever that is). After that, I would want to remove the unit and install it in my next car. I don't kow whether or not a jetta would have less room since a legacy is not a car I have experience with.


----------

